#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Бирма >  > > >  >  >  Продление загранпаспорта без выезда домой

## Voro

Друзья, привет.

Можно ли продлить действие загранпаспорта в российском посольстве не выезжая для этого домой? Сталкивался ли кто-нибудь из вас с такой ситуацией?

----------


## JuniorUK

Старый паспорт не продлевается, а оформдяется новой. Не знаю как в других странах, но в посольстве в Лондоне на это обычно уходит около 3-4 месяцев для взрослого и около месяца для ребенка. Это связано с тем, что все документы посылаются назад в МИД, а потом обратно в  посольство. Кроме того делают это только для тех, кто проживает в стране длительное время и естественно не по туристической визе. Если паспорт просрочен, то посольство выдает бумажку по которой можно вернуться в Россию.  Старый паспорт возвращать не обязательно, но в новый нужно опять ставить все визы если таковые были в старом.

----------


## Антон Николаев

> Старый паспорт возвращать не обязательно, но в новый нужно опять ставить все визы если таковые были в старом.


Небольшое уточнение. Можно на въезде в какую-нибудь страну показать пограничнику сразу оба паспорта: при этом новый является удостоверением личности, а в старом стоит виза. Однако нужно заранее уточнить, что пограничники этой страны к этому нормально относятся.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Небольшое уточнение. Можно на въезде в какую-нибудь страну показать пограничнику сразу оба паспорта: при этом новый является удостоверением личности, а в старом стоит виза. Однако нужно заранее уточнить, что пограничники этой страны к этому нормально относятся.


Точно. Так можно делать, но я сам никогда так не делал. Говорят, что не все страны это любят.

----------


## Светлана

в российском консульстве за границей точно можно сделать новый заграничный паспорт, если старый закончился.

----------

